# The Ultimate camera is out from Nikon



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Cliff said:


> I have never, ever, connected a camera to my TV...


On vacation sometimes, or when at the parents house with no card reader available. Not too often, but still a useable feature.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

stylinexpat said:


> am I missing something on this new DSLR or is there no Automatic Image Stabilizer feature in it?:dunno:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

___lk___ said:


>


Do you ever say anything positive?


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Cliff said:


> I have never, ever, connected a camera to my TV...


+ 1 This feature may rival Canon's "Direct Print" button on the 5D camera.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

SRFast said:


> I pre-ordered two (2) Nikon D300s + MB-D10 vertical grips on Thursday. I sold my D200 in July because I was going to purchase a D2Xs, but my dealer told me to hold off until late August. He had an easy $4,200 sale, but refused to take my order. It's nice that someone was looking out for the customer.
> 
> Regards...JL


Nice.
I'll be watching the D300 and pull the trigger when it drops to around $1200.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Boile said:


> Nice.
> I'll be watching the D300 and pull the trigger when it drops to around $1200.


That will be around the time the D400 is announced.. Scratch that. Shipped, not announced.


----------



## kattanapilot (Aug 26, 2007)

Boile said:


> Nice.
> I'll be watching the D300 and pull the trigger when it drops to around $1200.


il wait till it is 200.00


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> That will be around the time the D400 is announced.. Scratch that. Shipped, not announced.


That's fine with me. 
My D50 is still working fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Boile said:


> My D50 is still working fine. :thumbup:


So's my D2X. I do want a 14-24 f2.8 lens though. I'm going to have to find a way to fit one into my budget for next year.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll want to wait this one out anyways. Build my budget and...
Given how Nikon updates things, it gives me the chance to catch the D300X, with 1080p output. 
Will match the plasma I'll by then. :lmao:


----------



## RPM Photography (May 6, 2006)

I'm hardcore Canon, but I have to say, for the money that camera has some very tempting features.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Check out this review along with the specs that just came out on Dpreview:
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikond300/page2.asp

I think this new camera is just sick. The specs along with the screen are just amazing:thumbup: I am going to try and get rid of my E330 Olympus to buy myself one of these things. I have been hooked on electronic gadgets recently.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

stylinexpat said:


> Check out this review along with the specs that just came out on Dpreview:
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikond300/page2.asp
> 
> I think this new camera is just sick. The specs along with the screen are just amazing:thumbup: I am going to try and get rid of my E330 Olympus to buy myself one of these things. I have been hooked on electronic gadgets recently.


Yeah, but the camera is only half, if not less, of the equation.
Will you be willing to spend what's required on lenses?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Boile said:


> Yeah, but the camera is only half, if not less, of the equation.
> Will you be willing to spend what's required on lenses?


True. I have over twice the cost of my 1D body in lenses.

Alex


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/09/09/Sony-Alpha-A700-Preview/p1


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

lao270 said:


> http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/09/09/Sony-Alpha-A700-Preview/p1


ANother sick ass camera about to be released. I saw that one. The specs on it look really nice as well. Between those two cameras the choice is hard. I most likely will choose the Nikon though.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Boile said:


> Yeah, but the camera is only half, if not less, of the equation.
> Will you be willing to spend what's required on lenses?


I hear ya on that one, my lenses for my E330 were more then the body its self as well if I remember correctly. That's the part where one starts to spend money on after buying the camera


----------

